# Mike Wallace Passes at 93



## MA-Caver (Apr 8, 2012)

"I'm Mike Wallace, and this, is 20/20"... News icon as big as Cronkite and other legendary newsmen is gone. 


> Mike Wallace, the legendary CBS News broadcaster, interviewer and "60 Minutes" icon, has died, the network said Sunday. He was 93.
> 
> Wallace, whose "probing, brazen  style made his name synonymous with the tough interview -- a style he  practically invented for television more than half a century ago" died  "peacefully" on Saturday night, surrounded by family in New Canaan,  Conn., CBS said.
> "It is with tremendous sadness  that we mark the passing of Mike Wallace," Les Moonves, CBS Corp.  president and CEO, said in a statement. "His extraordinary contribution  as a broadcaster is immeasurable and he has been a force within the  television industry throughout its existence. His loss will be felt by  all of us at CBS."
> ...



Loved his interviews, no-nonsense, at times playful but when necessary he wouldn't let you get away with evading an important topic. Tough and compassionate. Yes, he'll be missed.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 8, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Buka (Apr 8, 2012)

We always used to think that the most frightening thing on earth would be to answer your doorbell - and see Mike Wallace and his cameraman. And he knows YOUR name. 

May he rest in peace.


----------

